# Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardies.

Ich habe mir ein altes GFK-Angelboot zum restaurieren bzw. neuaufbauen zugelegt und bitte euch um Tips & Tricks bei dieser Aktion.

Es handelt sich um ein altes Schreff-Boot, vielleicht kennen einige von euch diese Boote (stammen von einem Bootsbauer am Edersee, heute werden baugleiche von der Fa. Porsche vertrieben).

Ich habe mich schon durch viele Beiträge hier und auch durch Links hier im Anglerboard zum boote-forum.de gelesen, da ich aber nur begeisterter Bastler und kein Bootsbauer bin, könnt ihr mir bestimmt noch Tips geben.

Bild siehe Anhang. Habe noch viele Bilder, die ich noch entsprechend hier einstellen kann.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Boris


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Noch ein Bild der Unterseite des Bootes.


Zuerst einmal habe ich das Boot gründlich geschrubbt, um die ganzen  Mängel zu sehen. Ist einiges an Arbeit, aber ich denke, dass es durchaus  machbar ist, die Schüssel wieder seetauglich zu machen.

In der Mitte des Bootes ist ein Fischkasten. Den mag ich gerne auch als  solchen nutzen. Hier wurden Bretter einlaminiert, da aber im Laufe der  Zeit durch Bohrlöcher Wasser eingedrunken ist, hat sich das Holz schön  vollgesaugt. Bilder dazu im Anhang. Sind nur noch Späne, wenn ich da mal  rumkratze.

Das muss definitiv raus, ich mag ja noch lange Spaß haben und nicht  einfach notdürftig hier und da laminieren... wenn, dann möchte ich einen  soliden Aufbau machen, an dem ich mich lange erfreuen kann. Ist schon  klar, dass es eine Menge an Arbeit wird und auch noch Geld reinzustecken  ist.


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Was meint ihr???

Ich wollte so vorgehen, dass ich den Fischkasten entferne. Drehmel oder Flex und das alte Ding komplett raus. Dann einen neuen bauen, dazu geeignete Bretter mit Glasfaser un- und einlaminieren.

Was ist an Material geeignet?

Vom Vorbesitzer habe ich noch 5qm (300g pro qm) Glasfasermatten bekommen. Die sollte ich nutzen können. Dann noch Polyesterharz. Ich kann nicht genau sagen, wie alt es schon ist und ich habe gelesen und auch von Jürgen (Taxidermist) als Rat bekommen, dies besser abzuschreiben. 

Epoxydharz ist anscheinend viel besser geeignet?

Ebenso ist am ihnteren Teil des Bootes ein Holzbrett eingebaut. Das ist mir auch viel zu nass und soll raus. Zur besseren Stabilität würde ich hier ein Brett über die komplette Fläche einbauen (von unten bis oben). Wahrscheinlich kann ich kein einzelnes einbauen, ohne den oberen Rand dabei zu zerstören. Müsste wohl ein ziemlich großes Brett nehmen, einsetzen und dann noch einen schmalen Keil darunter bis zum Boden des Bootes verarbeiten.

Auch hier wieder:
Um alles schön wasserfest zu machen mit Epoxydharz und Glasfasern einlaminieren... ich mag kein Holz ohne anständige Versiegelung auf dem Boot sehen ;-)


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

In der Mitte des Bootes sind anscheinend auch Holzbretter / -balken zur Stabilisierung eingearbeitet. Auch hier hat das Laminat einige schadhafte Stellen und ich konnte wieder rumpopeln und es kamen... Holzspäne :-(

Hier dachte ich mir wie folgt vorzugehen:
Von oben her das Glasfaserlaminat abtrennen und dann mit einem Stechbeitel (mein Vater hat gutes Schnitzwerkzeug, da kann ich sicher mal einen alten Stechbeitel haben) das Holz rauslösen. Ordentlich sauber machen und das GFK anschleifen. Einen entsprechenden Balken einpassen... sollte doch möglich sein, diesen auf ein Bett frischen Glasfaserlaminates oder Spachtelmasse reinzufrimeln und dann oben ordentlich wieder beilaminieren???


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Es sind auch richtige Löcher an den Seitenkanten.

Hier einfach anschleifen bis auf das GFK und dann mit Glasfasermatten beilaminieren???

Außen am Fischkasten hat es wohl durch die auftretenden Kräfte die Boardwand demoliert. Hier würde ich auch beischleifen und Glasfasermatten beilaminieren. 
Richtiger Ansatz??? (sicherlich erst, wenn der neue Fischkasten fertig ist)


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Noch die BIlder vom Fischkasten (außen).


----------



## anglerjung (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Ganz am Anfang habe ich die Unterseite des Bootes fotografiert.

Hier nun noch mal Stellen, die ausgebessert werden müssen.

Hier wieder anschleifen bzw. runterschleifen bis aufs GFK???
Dann mit Glasfasermatten beilaminieren.

Ist mir bewusst, dass ich eine Menge laminieren und schleifen muss.

Was mache ich dann zum Finish?
Habe so Einiges gelesen... von Bootslack (1K, 2K, Primern und Antifouling im Unterwasserbereich, Gelcoat, Topcoat, sogar flüssigem Kunststoff oder einfach zum Abschluss eingefärbtes Laminierharz)

So, nun seid ihr dran.

Vielen Dank schon vorab für euer Interesse und eure Hilfe.

Grüßle,
Boris


----------



## volkerm (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Boris,

dummerweise muss ich gleich für etwa eine Woche weg, sonst würde ich etwas ausführlicher schreiben.
Ich würde zunächst mehrere Querprofile aufnehmen, wegen der Abstände oben, und dann alles rausreissen, was an Holz nass ist.
Dadurch könnten die Seitenwände instabil werden, aber dafür hast Du dann ja beim Neuaufbau die Masse aus den Querprofilen.
Du kannst ja beim Kutterangeln mal bei Shetland Alaska 600 reinschauen, vielleicht findest Du dort schon etwas.
Ich melde mich, sobald ich wieder da bin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Zunächst sollten alle größeren Schadbereiche (wie Bild 2) großflächig freigelegt werden- auf die 200gr. Spachtelmasse kommst auch nicht mehr an.
Das bewahrt Dich vor unangenehmen Überaschungen wenn Du eigentlich der Meinung bist, kurz vor der Fertigstellung zu sein. Die Löcher und Kratzer müssen in möglichst flachem Winkel aufgeweitet werden, um eine möglichst große "Klebefläche" fürs neu aufgebrachte Material zu erzeugen.
Der Materialaufbau erfolgt dann von innen nach aussen:
D.h. erst eine Matte oder Vlies von innen aufbringen, dann von aussen mehrlagig Schichtstärke aufbauen.
Ob, und welches Glasfasermaterial Du verwendest, ist je nach Schadensausmaß, Schichtstärke und Beanspruchung des Rumpfbereiches abzuwägen.

Da Du wahrscheinlich nicht soo viele Erfahrungen mit GfK- Verarbeitung hast, möchte ich Dir den Verzicht auf Gfk-Spachtelmasse nahelegen;
Epoxidharz ist zwar etwas teurer, verzeiht aber mehr Anfängerfehler mit dem Härter, ist freier mischbar, um höere "Topfzeiten" zu erreichen- und zieht nicht soviel Wasser wie GfK.
Unabdingbar ist jedoch die Anschaffung eines Nadel- oder Nagelrollers, um eingeschlossene Luft aus dem Gelege zu drücken- sonst bleibt sie Stabilität auf der Strecke.

Ach ja, Du sprachst eine Komplettlackierung des Rumpfes an...
Da Du nicht weisst, was für eine Art Lack der Vorbesitzer draufgepappt hat- schleif alles komplett runter- Das gibt später bessere Ergebnisse.
Mach es besser komplett in einer großen Schleifaktion- dann siehste nur einmal aus wie ein Schneemann und Du musst nur einmal bei Deinem Anhang abbitte leisten, weil Du Garten, Terasse und Fenster mit Schleifstaub eingejaucht hast...|uhoh::qpersönliche Erfahrung... #d

PS- Neuhof.... Kaliwerk Neuhof?


----------



## canis777 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hier gibt es Epoxy und PU Lack günstig, und telefonische Tipps zu seinen Produkten.

http://www.gfk-tech.de/index.html

Ich habe mein Boot aus Industriesperrholz gebaut (Okume kochfestverleimt), musst mal in deiner Nähe einen Holzghdl. suchen, die können dir da weiterhelfen. Nicht im Baumarkt die haben keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Die Stringer sollten oben vollflächig geöffnet und von Holz befreit werden, anschließend reichlich Zeit zum ablüften/ trocknen lassen.
GfK hält eingezogenes Wasser lange gebunden...

Stichpunkt Fischkasten....
Ob ich den nochmals in dieser Form gestalten würde....eher nicht. Ich würde da ein Staufach mit Ablauf richtung Heck draus machen. 
Aufgrund der Rumpfschäden im Bereich der Kastenwände, würde ich die Seiten schräg auflaminieren, damit entstehende Torsionskräfte (Verwindung des Bootes bei Welle o.ä.) besser und großflächiger in den Rumpf eingeleitet werden.

Stichwort Holz...
An Sperrholz für Flächen rate ich zu sog. Bootssperrholz Typ AW100.
Balken usw. Hartholz.
Die Sperrholzplatten nicht passgenau bestellen- lieber etwas dünner- und dafür vor Einbau mit zwei Schichten Laminat bedecken. Das hält am längsten wasserdicht und sorgt für optimale Verbindung mit dem Rest des Bootes.


----------



## anglerjung (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi,

schon mal vielen Dank für eure Tips.

@ Dorschbremse

Ja, Neuhof mit dem Kaliwerk. Genau da komme ich her.

Richtig, laminiert mit GFK-Matten habe ich bisher noch nicht. Nur ein wenig "Mini-Erfahrung" mit Epoxyd... baue hier und da Wobbler selber. Das sind dann aber mal ganz andere Verarbeitungsmengen, eher so im Mililiter-Bereich.

Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich sehr viel in den Foren gelesen, auch Videos zur Reparatur gesehen (Youtube, Bauhaus,...). Klaro kann dies niemals die Praxis ersetzen, aber sich vorher ein bissi etwas in der Richtung zu informieren kann bestimmt auch nicht schaden.

Zum Boot:
Ich hatte mir das auch so vorgenommen, dass ich das Boot einmal komplett abschleife. Wenn ich schon mal mein eigenes Boot aufbauen und gestalten kann, dann gibts da keine halben Sachen. Wenn ich was mache, dann richtig! Und dann kann ich auch mal schön alles bei uns einsauen ;-)

Das GFK ist nicht sonderlich dick. Werde es mal messen, tippe aber mal so auf 5-6mm. Wenn ich alles schleife und die nicht gerade wenigen Schadstellen ausbessere, dann muss ich mal schauen... mir wäre es fast schon lieb, den Boden insgesamt noch mal ein wenig zu verstärken und 1-2 Matten an Glasfasern aufzubringen.

Stringer???
Bitte hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge - bin kein Experte ins Sachen Bootsausdrücke :-(
Komme gerade mal mit: Bug, Heck und Rumpf klar. Wobei vorne, hinten, oben und unten verständlicher für mich wäre 

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den - wie ich es mal nenne - einlaminierten Balken zur Stabilisierung in der Mitte des Bootes???

Den Fischkasten fände ich schon sehr praktisch. Einen Stauraum möchte ich mir gerne hinten einbauen. Ach, hatte ich noch nicht geschrieben. Hinten, wo der Stauraum hin soll und auch vorne, das kleine Dreiéck, sind normalerweise zu und dienen als Luftkammern zum Auftrieb. Die wurden aber leider schon aufgesägt (nicht von mir). 
Hier würde ich vorne das Dreieck als Auftriebskörper nutzen. Hinten Stauraum und vielleicht links und rechts ein wenig ebenfalls als Auftriebskörper nutzen. Was wäre hier zu empfehlen? Kann man da evtl. Styrodor (hab ich noch zuhause) einsetzen oder sonst etwas? Habe schon gelesen, dass simple Plastikflaschen ok sind... aber eben auch sperrig.

Die einzubauenden Holzplatten mit Laminat bedecken... nur Epoxyd ohne Glasfasermatten???

Wenn das Boot komplett abgeschliffen ist... was ist dann als Finish zu empfehlen? Bootslack, eingefärbte Epoxydschicht als Gelcoatersatz,...???
Ich frage jetzt schon mal, da ich noch Epoxyd bestellen muss. Möchte nicht unbedingt x-mal bestellen.

@ canis777
Muss mal den Mann meiner Cousine fragen, ob der sowas hat oder besorgen kann. Der ist Schreinermeister und hat eine kleine Schreinerei.

Die Seite habe ich schon gesehen, leider hat der nirgendwo Preise angegeben. Muss mal sehen, ob ich den telefonisch erreiche oder eben eine Email schreibe. Mein Problem momentan ist, dass ich abends erst gegen 19 Uhr zuhause bin.

Material und Utensilien zum Laminieren muss ich noch bestellen. Also Roller, Pinsel, Entlüftungsroller,...

Ich habe in meinen Favoriten einige Shops gespeichert. Ist das "Schleichwerbung", wenn ich die hier reinsetze und euch frage, was ihr davon haltet???

Bis morgen,
Boris


----------



## anglerjung (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

So, da habe ich also gestern mal ein wenig geschliffen. Staubmaske, Schutzbrille und ne Mütze... da haben mich unsere Hunde angebellt, weil sie mich im Hof nicht erkannt haben 

Ist wirklich eine sehr bescheidene Arbeit, aber was muss, das muss. Schade, dass ich Sonntags draussen keinen "Schleiflärm" machen darf. Vom Wetter gings ja ab Mittag, nur der doofe Sonntag :-(

Hier mal Bilder. 

Genug abgeschliffen???
Letztes Bild ist ungeschliffen... bzw. hatte der Vorbesitzer schon mal grob Vorarbeit geleistet.

Habe mich bemüht nichts mehr von dem "grün" übrig zu lassen.

So long,
Boris


----------



## heinmama (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo,

Du bist der erste Mensch den ich kennenlerne der sich drüber beschwert das er GFK nicht schleifen darf, die anderen sind nach ca. einer Stunde schreiend weggelaufen.:q:q:q

Spaß bei Seite,  ich habe mir Deine Foto´s angeguckt und gesehen das da ein Oberflächenriss im GFK ist.
Diese Risse müssen angeschrägt werden un dwieder aufgefüllt werden. Bei Spannungsrissen sollte man den Riess stoppen in dem man ein Loch hinter den Riß bohrt.

Gr.
Heiko


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi Heiko,

na, was muss, das muss eben. Ich mag ja auch ein ordentliches Boot haben, an dem ich dann noch lange Spass habe.

Den Riss werde ich - wie von dir beschrieben - reparieren. An beiden Seiten mit einem Bohrloch "stoppen" und dann schräg anschleifen und mit Glasfaser überlaminieren. Der scheint da schon recht lange zu sein. Auf einem Bild mit der Unterseite des Bootes ist es die große "reparierte" Fläche. Anscheinend nur unterseitig (wenn überhaupt???) mit Glasfasermatte überlaminiert. Wo ich innenseitig geschliffen habe wurde es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nur zugespachtelt.

Dem Riss und evtl. noch anderen, die ich finde, will ich aber erst später zu Leibe rücken. Ich denke mal, es ist wohl am Gescheitesten, das Boot erst mal ordentlich im momentanen Zustand zu schleifen ohne groß etwas herauszureissen. So habe ich eine höhere Stabilität und mache nichts beim Schleifen kaputt.

Eine Frage zu meinem Schleifen:
Ist das so ordentlich geschliffen? Muss noch mehr weg oder eher weniger?

Grüßle,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Den Rissen und Riefen im GfK würde ich mit einem Dremel zu Leibe rücken, um osmosebedingte Delamination ausschliessen zu können....so 3-4cm re.+li. vom Riss aus würd ichs schon machen.

Wenn die GfK-Fasern im Schadbereich wie ein Besen auseinander stehen oder gar eine leicht nach Essig riechende Pampe unterm Lack steht- weiterschleifen.


----------



## heinmama (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Anglerjung,

ich denke zum grundieren reicht das allemal, den letzten Schliff kann man auch mit Nassschleifpapier machen (Gibt keine Riefen und stauben tut´s dann auch nicht so). Kleiner Tip noch: Bevor Du mit agressiven Füller großflächig arbeitest, sollte Du es erstmal an einer Stelle versuchen.Es kann sein das das Boot mit einer nicht 2k resistenten Farbe lackiert wurde. 

Anbei noch einen Link:

http://www.yachtpaint.com/LiteratureCentre/anstrichfibel_fur_yachten_deu.pdf



Gruß Heinmama


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi, 

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die Tips und euer Interesse an meinem Bootchen.

@ Dorschbremse
Bisher habe ich noch keine Anzeichen von Osmosebefall festgestellt. Zum Glück 
richt nichts nach Essig und Bläschen mit Flüssigkeit habe ich auch noch keine aufgeschliffen.

@ Heinmama
Das ist doch mal eine klare Aussage - Merci.
Habe vorhin auch wieder ein wenig geschliffen. Ist zwar nicht so toll, wenn man nur kurz Schleifen kann und nicht so viel an einem Stück, aber was ich jetzt schon geschliffen habe, dass muss ich künftig ja nicht mehr schleifen ;-)

Ich habe ja schon viel hier und im Boote-Forum gelesen und auch einige Links in meinen Favoriten. Danke, den hatte ich noch nicht.

Werde ich am Ende des Post mal hier einbringen - NEIN, ich mag keine Werbung machen, aber vielleicht hilft es ja künftig anderen Bootsbastlern.


Mit Füller arbeiten?

Ich mag erst mal das ganze Boot schleifen und dann kommt das Ausbessern der Risse und Löcher. Hier wollte ich mit Glasfasermatten und Epoxyd loslegen. Vorgehen wie Dorschbremse schrieb... siehe hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N7YMr6E564

Da mir der Boden doch etwas dünne erscheint würde ich den auch gerne noch verstärken. 
Was meint ihr, was geeignet ist???
Glasfasermatten (300g, 450g pro qm) oder besser Rovinggewebe oder sonstwas?
Da der Boden ziemlich einer Mondlandschaft gleicht, mag ich den auch noch glätten. Hier meinst du (Heinmama) vielleicht den angesprochenen Füller?
Würde der dann nach dem Einlaminieren der Glasfaser draufkommen? Ich vermute es schon, oder?

Ich hatte es mir jedenfalls so vorgestellt, dass ich die Risse repariere und dann den Boden ggf. noch mal verstärke. Anschließend wollte ich die Mondlandschaft ebnen. Habe beim Boote-Forum ( Selbstbau Dinghi.... Stitch and Glue) gesehen, wie dort Spachtelmasse für Hohlkehlen mit Epoxyd und Mircoballons benutzt wurde. Sowas in der Art wollte ich zum Glätten nutzen... hab schon Wände verpützt, sowas muss doch beim Bootsboden auch hinhauen, um den wieder schön eben zu bekommen???

Links folgen gleich.


----------



## volkerm (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Kollege,

ich möchte meinen Vorschreibern nicht über den Mund fahren.
Aber diese Vorschläge (sorry, Kai, Du kennst die Baustelle) mit Dremel und Schleifen sind zu kurz gesprungen.
Nimm die Kettensäge, die Flex, und reiße alles, was irgendwie kritisch aussieht, komplett raus.
Insbesondere alles, wo rottiges Holz sein könnte.
Das klein-klein bringt nichts- jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi Volker,

schön von Dir zu lesen. Respekt, was du alles schon an deinem Boot gebastelt hast.

Ich denke, bei mir ist es gar nicht soooo schlimm. Die Querwände vom Fischkasten lasse ich erst mal drinne, bis ich fertig mit dem Schleifen bin. Der lieben Stabilität wegen.

Wenn es dann soweit ist, dann mache ich das alles raus. Klingt komisch... sind ja nur die beiden und hinten noch das Brett. Da kommt dann auf ganzer Fläche was hin. Entweder wieder was aus Holz oder Alu und außen als Spiegel ein Edelstahlblech. Die mittleren Verstrebungen mache ich dann auch auf und hole das Holz raus. Mehr ist ja dann zum Glück nicht, was noch so nass und morsch sein könnte 

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## volkerm (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Boris,

ein klein wenig rudere ich jetzt mal zurück.
Die Anforderungsprofile sind unterschiedlich; in meinem Fall geht es ggfs. um Überleben auf der Ostsee bei 0 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Darum halt die große Kelle.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hier mal einige Links zu allem, was wohl mit dem Bootsbau / -reparatur zu tun hat:

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N7YMr6E564

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsoKAHU5xUw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fPCHtt4dUU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWEE6SFUdpg&feature=related

http://www.yachtpaint.com/usa/diy/ask-the-experts/video-perfection.aspx

pdf-Dokumente zum Download:

http://www.yachtcare.de/index.php?id=953

http://www.hp-textiles.com/shop/shop_content.php?coID=69

http://www.lange-ritter.de/content/arbeitsanleitungen.php

http://www.bauhaus.info/profi-tipps/boot/index.html

http://www.vonderlinden.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=65&Itemid=96

Bootsbaupläne (kostenlos):

http://www.boat-links.com/linklists/boatlink-17.html#plans

http://www.spirainternational.com/hp_free.html

Links zum Boote-Forum:

Sehr genialer Bericht und ein tolles Projekt! Find ich absolut geil!!!
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39518

Bootsbau von Grund auf:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=52236

Reparatur von GFK:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29259

Gelcoatschaden:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28956

Antifouling:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32207


Vielleicht hilft es ja Anderen auch etwas.


----------



## anglerjung (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> 
> ein klein wenig rudere ich jetzt mal zurück.
> Die Anforderungsprofile sind unterschiedlich; in meinem Fall geht es ggfs. um Überleben auf der Ostsee bei 0 Grad Wassertemperatur.
> ...




Kein Thema Volker.

Schon alleine die Dimensionen unserer beider Boote sprechen Bände. Aber auch ich mag nicht nur ein einfach schönes Boot haben, es soll auch sicher sein. Werde damit am Edersee fischen. Ok, du möchtest auch bei richtig schlechtem Wetter fischen, das können am Edersee die wenigsten Angler mit ihren Booten, die sind da kaum für ausgelegt. Bissi Sturm und Regen ist ja erträglich, habe ich auch keine Angst, man muss einfach selber merken, bei was für einem Wetter es noch Sinn macht und wann nicht. Und sooo riesig ist der Edersee dann doch nicht, dass man es nicht ans Ufer schaffen würde, bevor das Wasser zu sehr aufbraust.

Aber auch ich habe keine Lust baden zu gehen... das kann nämlich auch ums nackte Überleben gehen. Tief genug ist es dort allemal ;-)


----------



## guese1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo habe mir ein älters Ruderboot (Anka) zugelegt möchte es auch restaurieren werde mal paar Bilder machen gruß guese1


----------



## Hechtpaule (2. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi Guese1,

'n Anka ist ein super Angelkahn - wenn du hier deine Restauration mit uns teilen willst, was ich hoffe, dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass du dafür einen eigenen Tröt aufmachst - hier "tobt" Boris sich schon aus 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## guese1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo kein Problem fange ich gleich an gruß guese1


----------



## Angler-Flo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi, 

wenn Du Lust hast ... schau einfach mal hier... habe selbst auch ein Boot restauriert und wieder aufgebaut ... 

Veil Erfolg bei Deinem vorhaben.


----------



## Petri (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo,

geht zwar um ein Anka, aber ich denke mal, die frage paßt hier auch, da ja einige leute mit reparaturerfahrungen hier schreiben geht nur um ne kleinigkeit.

Hab das Boot im letzten herbst gekauft. hat da nen frischen anstrich bekommen. sieht soweit klasse aus. nur an ein paar stellen haben sich risse und blasen im lack gebildet. dazu sind noch ein paar tiefe kratzer beim boot transportieren gekommen. ist alles im unterwasserbereich.

sind alles keine größen stellen. wie kann ich sowas kostengünstig ausbessern?

Grüße
Petri


----------



## volkerm (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Petri,

stell mal Bilder rein, das ist sonst Lesen im Kaffeesatz.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Petri (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

hallo,

hab ich gerade nicht die möglichkeit zu. ist nix wildes. sind lediglich lackschäden. 

der rumpf ist absolut in ordnung. sind also nur stellen, an denen löcher im lack sind, die ich wieder schließen möchte.

meine wunsch antwortet wäre: nimm diesen oder jenen lack, der bindet universell mit allen schichten und reicht auch als endanstrich für kleine stellen aus.

gibt es sowas?


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*



Petri schrieb:


> Hab das Boot im letzten herbst gekauft. hat da nen frischen anstrich bekommen. sieht soweit klasse aus. nur an ein paar stellen haben sich risse und blasen im lack gebildet. dazu sind noch ein paar tiefe kratzer beim boot transportieren gekommen. ist alles im unterwasserbereich.
> 
> sind alles keine größen stellen. wie kann ich sowas kostengünstig ausbessern?
> 
> ...



Kristallkugel an....schlechte Bildqualität!

Klingt nach billigem Autolack auf Wasserbasis- da hat einer am Lack gespart!!!
Mit den alten Lacken von früher konnteste sehr wohl ein Boot lacken- mit den heutigen nicht...
Aber es könnte auch sein, daß Acryl auf Kunstharzlack gepinselt wurde.... fällt mir gerade ein.

Kostengünstigste Variante ist- SELBERMACHEN! UW-Anstrich komplett (auch mehrschichtig) entfernen und neuen Farbaufbau aufbringen. Alles andere ist Pfusch.


----------



## teddy- (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

hallo

hab da mal ne frage wenn ihr ein riss stoppen wollt mit einer bohrung welche größe sollte die bohrung den haben 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Sollte min 2mm aus dem Schadebereich rausragen.... und nahezu ohne Druck bohren, sonst kann es bei geringer Materialstärke weitere Risse geben.


----------



## teddy- (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

also 6-8mm bohrer oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Wenn der Riss 2mm breit ist, reichen 6mm- bei einem mm wärs ein 5er usw. usw.


----------



## teddy- (5. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

danke jetzt hab ich es kapiert#6


----------



## Mayo (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Das ist doch mal ein schöner Tröt.
Habe lange Zeit Boote reparieren dürfen da ich als Segellehrer gearbeitet habe.
Da haben wir fast alles selbst gemacht.
Jetzt arbeite ich nicht mehr als Segellehrer und habe auch kein Boot mehr #d#q

Naja, was soll man machen...
Biete aber (sofern möglich) meine Hilfe hier an (wenn erwünscht) und beantworte gern Eure fragen falls ich kann 

Viel Glück an alle vorab

PS
zur Not PN


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo ihr Spezis 

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips bisher, auch per PN (die Leute wissen ja selber, wer gemeint ist).

Nach so einigen Recherchen ist nun die Verwirrung perfekt ;-)

Diesmal geht es mir ausnahmsweise mal nicht um meine Schleifkünste, sondern um die Materialwahl: Epoxid oder Polyester?????????


Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass:

1) 
Polyesterharz im Vergleich zu Epoxidharz billiger ist, aber dafür nicht  wirklich 100%igen Schutz der Glasfaser ggü. Wasser bietet.

2) 
Daher sind die Boote dann auch mit einem Gelcoat versehen, der zum einen  die Glasfasern vor dem Wasser schützt und zum anderen vor UV schützt.  Außerdem ist das Gelcoat ordentlich schlagfest.

3)
Der Gelcoat gibt auch die Farbe des Bootes wieder... bei Wasserliegern sollte noch ein Antifouling darüber.

4)
Epoxidharz ist teurer als Polyesterharz, dafür schützt es aber die Glasfasern vor Wasser.

5)
Das Epoxidharz kann leider nicht mehr mit einem Gelcoat überzogen  werden. Hier muss dann entsprechende Grundierung / Lackierung zum Schutz  gegen UV aufgebracht werden.

6)
Doch noch mal in den Shops geschaut... es gibt wohl doch Gelcoat für Epoxid:

http://www.hp-textiles.com/shop/inde...7_Gelcoat.html
Das gleiche Zeug gibt es auch bei http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/

7)
Zur Stärkung dann Glasfasermatten oder - gelege, etc.
Hier sind die Angaben in den Shops dahingehend, dass diese wohl für beides (Polyesterharz / Epoxidharz) verwendbar sind. Ok, gibt manche die können nur Polyester, aber die muss man ja bei Epoxidverwendung nicht kaufen ;-)

So viel an Infos und Material... ich mag doch nur ein Boot aufbauen und keine Rakete zum Mond schießen


----------



## Mayo (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi!

Punkt 5 hat mich kurz aus der Bahn geworfen :q
Klar geht das (Punkt 6 und 7).

Aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage an Dich!
Soll das Boot 
a) das ganze Jahr im Wasser bleiben
b) Nur saisonal ins Wasser
c) Zu jeder Tour getrailert werden

Im Prinzip würde ich zu Epoxid plut Gelcoat raten. Hält in meinen Augen einfach besser / länger.
Bei den größeren Löchern würde ich auf jeden Fall Sperrholz einsetzen.
Zum Reparieren macht man immer mehr kaputt als wirklich defekt ist. Sprich Größflächig weg schleifen / fräsen / bohren.
Anfangs grobe Glasfasermatte drüber dann feine oben drüber.
Nicht mit Epoxid geizen!!!
Alles schön eintränken. Ich habe immer mit Pinseln gearbeitet. Da hat man mehr Gefühl bei.
Kann dir in dem Fall auch nur nahe legen Handschuhe zu verwenden (entweder die aus dem erste Hilfe Kasten oder sogar die Dinger Deiner Frau vom putzen). Das Zeug klebt wie der Teufel wenns auf der Haut sitzt :vik:

Ach so - ruhig länger trocknen lassen als angegeben. Sicher ist sicher und evtl trifft man nicht ganz das Mischverhältnis (vor allem bei dem Gelcoat und wenn du in diesen noch ein wenig Epoxid mischst um ihn härter zu machen).

Unebene Stellen und vor allem Kanten kann man übrigens gut mit der blanken Klinge aus einem Teppichmesser (einfach rausnehmen) bearbeiten. Hierzu auf wunsch mehr - erspart einiges an Schleifarbeit.

Den letzten Schliff (über das Gelcoat) würde ich auf jeden Fall mit sehr feinem Papier machen - NASS!!! Sifft zwar etwas und ist ne Sauerei, aber dafür fliegt das Zeug nicht durch die Luft. Vor allem kannst Du dann mit der Hand feiner drüber fühlen.

Vielleicht noch ganz hilfreich - mach beim Kleben (Gelcoat / Epoxid) ein Fenster auf wenn möglich. Nach ner Weile macht das echt Kopfschmerzen durch die beissenden Gerüche.

Viel Spass


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Mayo,

die Handschuhe der Krankenschwester taugen nicht für Epoxid.
Teuflisch an dem Zeug ist, daß es recht gut durch die Haut in den Organismus diffundiert.
Wenn Epoxid, dann nur mit zugelassenen Handschuhen vom Epoxy- Vertreiber.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Also der Arbeitsschutz wird beachtet.

Wurde beim Schleifen schon von unseren Hunden angebellt, da die mich nicht erkannt haben (Staubschutzmaske, Schutzbrille wie eine Taucherbrille, Handschuhe und noch ne Mütze + viel viel grüner Staub).

Handschuhe werde ich im Falle von Epoxid dann mitbestellen. Hoffe das beruhigt dich Volker 

Das Boot soll saisonal im Wasser liegen, d.h. ab Ende der Schonzeit Hecht (Mitte/Ende April) bis der See zufriert. Naja kurz vorher muss es dann schon raus 

@ Mayo

Hast du schon mal mit so einem Epoxidgelcoat gearbeitet?

Da ja das Epoxid auf allem haftet - nur umgekehrt nicht - kann ich den bisherigen Gelcoat dann drauf lassen? Wäre ja dann noch mal schützender.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Na- da bin ich dann aber mal gespannt, welche Tipps hier zu einem vollflächigem "Gelcoatanstrich" mit hoher Oberflächengüte noch kommen. :q


Gelcoat ist kein Lack, sondern ein Harz- Man kann es zwar spritzen, aber die Anschaffung der Ausrüstung dürfte die Budgets der meisten Amateure übersteigen.

Falls jemand mehr übers Thema wissen möchte, sollte er dem Link folgen und dort mal querlesen.
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=70708


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

An das Zeug, Kai, traue ich mich auch nicht ran, schon gar nicht großflächig.
Dann rolle oder streiche ich 2-K.
Gelcoat wird in die polierte Form gespritzt, dann klappt das mit der Optik.
Für Laien- niemals.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Das Hauptproblem liegt bei den Parafinanteilen;
Die sorgen dafür, daß die Oberflächen aussehen wie die Pobacken einer Großmutter.
Und dann musste stundenlang/tagelang mit feinsten Körnungen (1000er oder 2000er Papier)und  Polierharzen schleifen. Da wirste krank bei...

Ein Amateur steckt spätestens am zweiten Tag die Bude an und weist sich selbst in die Geschlossene ein...|bigeyes


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Dieser Irrsinn mit 1000er Papieren ist bei Angelbooten doch wohl nicht angesagt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt-
wer nicht bum.t, der kriegt kein Kind!

Jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Danke Kai für den Link.

Ich habe das ja nur so entdeckt und mal hier in die runde geworfen. Keine Ahnung, wie sich der Gelcoat verarbeiten läßt, ob rollen oder spritzen. Da müsste ich die Shops mal anschreiben. Das kostet ja nichts, aber scheint ja so, als ob das mal kein Kinderspiel ist.

Also steht das für mich weniger zur Diskussion. Dann lieber eine ordentliche Lackierung und gut. Wenn die nicht so schlagfest ist usw. egal... ich denke, dass man beim ordentlichen Umgang mit dem Boot auch nicht jedes Jahr neu lackieren muss. 

Polyester oder Epoxid wäre dann die Frage. Wenn die Glasfasermatten und - gelege mit Epoxyd genauso wie mit Polyester verarbeitet werden können, dann tendiere ich zu Epoxyd. Teurer, aber vielleicht hochwertiger. Außerdem "stinkt" es wohl nicht so sehr wie Polyester. Bei meinem Boot rechne ich mal mit ca. 10 kg und da sind mir dann die 50 Euro Preisunterschied egal. Wichtig ist, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein kann und es dauerhafte Funktionalität und Werthaltigkeit des Bootes hergibt.

Das Polyesterharz und die Glasfasermatten, die ich vom Vorbesitzer noch habe, werde ich dann mal als Übungsmaterial nehmen. Das ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt und evtl. kann ich damit ja schon was sinnvolles bauen - Sitzbank oder irgendwas, was ich später dann so nutzen kann... denn das Epoxyd würde dann ja eh damit "harmonieren". Übung macht ja den Meister und wenns in die Hose geht, dann ist es nicht schlimm. Gedanklich habe ich das Material irgendwie schon abgeschrieben ;-)

Werde mal schauen, was man so an Oberflächenbehandlung (Über- und Unterwasser) braucht und soäter noch mal Fragen dazu posten. Also Grundierungen, Lacke, Antifouling.

Vielen Dank euch allen für euer Interesse und die vielen Tips.

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Polyesterharz bindet auf Dauer Wasser. Lass es besser weg bei Stellen, die fortwährend dem Wasser ausgesetzt sind...oder lackier es möglichst vielschichtig über.

Zu den Oberflächen haste ja noch die PDF von Vosschemie von mir- Stichwort G4 für Innen.


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi Kai,

ich würds zum Üben nehmen. Wenn was Brauchbares dabei rumkommt und ich es wirklich ins Boot einbaue, dann wirds noch mal mit Epoxyd versiegelt. 

Ich werde die Woche mal versuchen eine Zeichnung (hoffentlich kann man das dann halbwegs erkennen, was es so werden soll) zu machen, was ich mir so alles wie vorstelle und euch dann alle wieder nerven ;-)

Und wenns nächste Woche vom Wetter passt, dann schleife ich alle Reparaturstellen der Vorbesitzer noch mal weg und schaue was sich da so verbirgt. Scheint, als hat man da einfach überlaminiert ohne den Grund ordentlich zu schleifen (mit was auch immer: Epoxid oder Polyester). 

Wenn dann richtig! 
Und wenn ich eben ein riesen Loch im Boot habe, dann wirds eben von mir ordentlich repariert. Qualität vor vorübergehender Funktionalität!

So long,
Boris


----------



## volkerm (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Kollege,

der richtige Weg!
Gründlich und durchdacht, oder gar nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## anglerjung (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Japp Volker.

Ich habe euch ja schon einiges an Nerven gekostet ;-)

Gründlich und penibel, gerade so mit dem Besten zufrieden, aber wieso auch mit weniger |kopfkrat

@ Kai
Hab noch mal geschaut: G4 - fällt bei Epoxid dann aus 

Aber sag mal, hast du das Buch auswendig gelernt? Bist doch nebenberuflich ein kleiner Bootsbauer, oder?
Respekt! #r

Werd ich mir mal ausdrucken.

Und Volker: dein Buch wird auch noch geholt!

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*



anglerjung schrieb:


> @ Kai
> Hab noch mal geschaut: G4 - fällt bei Epoxid dann aus
> 
> Aber sag mal, hast du das Buch auswendig gelernt? Bist doch nebenberuflich ein kleiner Bootsbauer, oder?
> Respekt! #r



Gut aufgepasst- Stimmt! Da hab ich Kacke geschrieben.

Bin kein Bootsbauer- Alles mit den Augen geklaut, gelesen und zwischendurch auch mal ins Klo gegriffen!
Mein erstes Boot hab ich vom Konfirmationsgeld gekauft und die Gelderse Ijssel damit unsicher gemacht....
Dieses und ein weiteres Boot in viel Klein- und Großarbeit mit meinem Vater zusammen restauriert. Ich würde ja Bilder reinstellen, aber ich hab bloß welche aus der Rollfilmzeit- kennt datt hier noch einer?:q

Die letzten von mir laminierten Dinge waren solch Sachen wie Heckschürzen von Autos oder das Verbrennermodell von meinem Lütten. Aber dat is wie Fahrradfahren...:q


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hi Bobby!

ich hab mir das alles hier mal durchgelesen und sehe schon: DA ENTSTEHT WATT ORDENTLICHES !!! 
sehr interessant was die jungs hier so schreiben. da merkt man auf jeden fall das die jungs wissen wovon sie reden! 

ich freue mich schon drauf wenn wir wieder gemeinsam den edersee unsicher machen ;-) 

bin mal gespannt welche entwicklung das boot durchgemacht hat von dem tag als wir es abgeholt haben bis zu seinem stapellauf.

hab mein boot heute auch soweit fertig geschliffen das ich mich ans streichen begeben kann 

liebe grüsse, BENNI


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

So- Boris!

Fotos an die Sonne! Wir wollen Deine Fortschritte sehen!:m


----------



## anglerjung (13. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Nur nicht so unruhig Kai 

Gestern war ja mal wieder ein wunderschöner Tag. Was habe ich also gemacht? Mal wieder meine Nachbarschaft erfreut mit Schleiflärm und Staub :q

Hab wegen der Ohrstöpsel zwar nicht alles so mitbekommen, doch konnte ich beim gespräch zwischen meiner Nachbarin und meinem Vater nur folgendes vernehmen... Mensch, der Boris hat aber ne Ausdauer beim Schleifen, der wird ja gar nicht müde |bla:

Nun habe ich den ganzen Innenbereich ordentlich geschliffen und es sieht nun überall so aus, wie bei den folgenden Bildern, wobei ich natürlich - wie immer - mit Fragen an euch nict geize #d

Ihr erinnert euch noch an das Bild anfangs, im hinteren Bereich mit der supertollen Ausbesserung durch irgendeinen Vorbesitzer, die so wulstig ist. 
Bild 1 ist vor meinem Schleifen von innen. Bild 2 ist nach meinem Schleifen... ich wollte halt sehen, was dort für ein Schaden repariert wurde. Bild 3 zeigt den von unter dem Boot. Bild 4 etwas anderes... aber immer eins nach dem anderen!

Also, der Riss scheint ziemlich scharfkantig gewesen zu sein. Die Fläche ist aber intakt und ich frage mich, wieso darunter so großflächig Glasfaser laminiert wurde. 

Wie ihr den Bildern bisher entnehmen könnt, ist das Boot sehr dünn vom Material her... manchmal habe ich mich schon gefragt, ob es ein GFK-Boot ist oder eher ein Harz-Boot mir ein wenig Glasfasern #c
Und obendrauf noch ein bisserl Gelcoat?
Bei den verschiedenen Farben gar nicht einfach zuzuordnen, was was ist! Ich denke schon, dass es Gelcoat ist. Leider bei großflächig angelegten Laminieraktionen der Vorbesitzer teils weggeputzt. Was bei dem Bild: Gelcoat 1 passiert ist... ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer.

Diese Stelle würde ich grober schleifen, ansonsten den gesamten Unterwasserbereich mit dem Gelcoat nur anschleifen, damit ich anschließend ein oder zwei Schichten epoxid drüberstreichen kann.

Gute Idee???


----------



## anglerjung (13. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Weiter gehts 

Vorne habe ich - glaube ich zumindest - schonmal ein Bild von nem tollen Riss. Naja, sicherheitshalber nochmal:
Bild 1 zeigt den Riss von unten, Bild 2 von innen.

Den würde ich mit einem Bohrloch stoppen und so ca. wie angezeichnet ausschneiden und dann mit Glasfasergewebe neu laminieren. Wie hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N7YMr6E564

Genauso den Riss in der Seitenwand bei dem Fischkasten (Bild 3). Ach ja, alle Risse wollte ich von innen heraus auflaminieren. 

Von außen bringt das weniger was, oder???

Dann habe ich noch supertolle Risse an den Kanten vom Bootsboden zu den Bootswänden:
Bild 4 ist so einer, Bild 5 zeigt auch so einen, der vorher schon mal laminiert wurde.
Innen habe ich da schon beigeschliffen. Da wurde aber einfach mal drauf los laminiert, denn man sieht außen (Bild 5), dass eine Klaft besteht. Wahrscheinlich wurde da einfach überlaminiert ohne anzuschleifen oder zu reinigen.

Ich denke, dass ich das neu machen sollte, was meint ihr???

Zu dem Laminieren eine wichtige Frage:
In dem Video haben die Leute von West einfach ein Stück Plastikfolie außen angebracht, um von innen heraus zu laminieren.

Klebt da nicht das Laminat mit dem Harz an???

Wie mache ich das am Besten bei den Ecken (Boden zu Boardwand??? 

Müsste ich mir eine Hilfskonstruktion basteln oder ähnlich wie hier vorgehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRv7iwCrVfk&feature=related

@ Volker
Habe in deinem Thread beim Boote-Forum gesehen, dass du auch so in der Art laminiert hast... nur hattest du einen Spachtel vor das Loch gedrückt. Blieb da nichts kleben??? (Post # 59)

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Tips.

Viele Grüße,
Boris


----------



## volkerm (18. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Kollege,

Dein GFK sieht sehr dünn und fragil aus.
Ich habe jatzt nicht noch einmal alles gelesen, aber wie dick ist denn das GFK?.
Aber bitte nicht geschätzt, sondern gemessen.
Ich habe mir das Schätzen nach Fehlern +- 50% abgewöhnt.
Zum Vergleich: Bei der Shetland original liege ich so um 4-5mm GFK, ohne Lack und Gelcoat.
In Verstärkungen, nach der Restauration, am Spiegel bis 12 mm.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

@Volker: Du vergleichst die African Queen mit der Bismark.
Sofern lastaufnehmende und -verteilende Strukturen gegeben sind, kann das Zeug schon einiges ab.
Allein schon aus Gewichts- und Kostengründen sehen die Kaufleute schon zu, daß der Kunde nicht zuviel für sein Geld erhält.:q

Bayliner hatte mal durchscheinende Rümpfe mit knappen 3mm- und das bei Booten, die z.T. mit Achtendern unterwegs sind!


----------



## volkerm (18. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Kai,

das ist mir schon klar.
Die Vielzahl der offensichtlichen Überlastungsrisse macht mir halt Sorge.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## heinmama (18. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Weiter gehts
> 
> Vorne habe ich - glaube ich zumindest - schonmal ein Bild von nem tollen Riss. Naja, sicherheitshalber nochmal:
> Bild 1 zeigt den Riss von unten, Bild 2 von innen.
> ...




Zu Deiner Laminat Stärke muß ich sagen, das Dein Boot nicht  den Belastungen der Ostsee oder Nordsee ausgesetzt ist.  Die meisten Segelboote der 60er und 70er haben auch nur ein Stärke von 4mm.  Und Monsterwellen etc hast Du auf dem Edersee nicht zu erwarten.

Gruß heiko


----------



## anglerjung (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Mahlzeit die Herren.

Vielen Dank für eure Tips.

Was ein herrliches Wetter zum Schleifen. Bin gerade dabei mir die Reparaturfläche unter dem Boot vorzunehmen. Den Riss habt ihr ja schon von innen gesehen (Bild: Riss von innen). Der Wulst unter dem Boot wurde da nach dem Motto: Viel hilft viel! repariert. Ohne Anschleifen einfach mal über die gesamte Breite ordentlich überlaminiert. Dabei ist es nur der Riss, den ihr im Bild seht und gegenüber genauso ein Riss. 
Wie das passiert ist kann ich nicht sagen. Da die aber nicht "faserig" sind könnte es sein, dass evtl. Jemand das Boot versenken wollte und dort reingesägt hat oder Ähnliches.

Ich schleife nun das Überlaminierte weg, darunter liegt noch einwandfreier Gelcoat! 

Die Risse werde ich dann bei wärmeren Temperaturen entsprechend reparieren - von Innen heraus. Ich mag ja nicht noch einmal so einen Wulst am Rumpf des Bootes haben ;-)

Morgen gibts dann wieder Bilder.

@ Volker
Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem modellieren... mit dem PE.
Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, wie das alles so hinhaut und du das hinbekommen hast, wenn doch das Epoxid an Allem so dolle klebt.

Bis denne,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hast doch eh vorgehabt, die Innenflächen vollfächig zu verstärken- oder haste das zwischenzeitlich wieder verworfen?

Zum Beginn dieses Threads wurden von Dir ja schon die einen oder anderen Punkte von Dir "ins Lastenheft" eingetragen, nachdem Du Dich von uns über Risiken oder Fehlerquellen hast aufklären lassen.
Bleib dabei, diese Punkte abzuarbeiten und gewissenhaft vorzugehen- aber sei dabei nicht so ein Zweifler!

Das, was Du uns bisher als Manko oder Schäden dargestellt hast, ist auch Rott-bzw. Pfusch des Vorgängers. 
Also kann ich schon behaupten:
-Was Dir als Zweifelhaft, Rott oder als "nicht ausreichend" erscheint- MACH NEU, ODER MACH WEG!

Du  hast bestimmte Vorstellungen, was das Boot leisten soll, wie lang es halten soll- und überhaupt!
Wenn Du Deine Pläne konsequent umsetzt- wirste am Schluss auch  ein Boot rausbekommen, womit Du zufrieden bist.

Gruß, Kai#h


----------



## anglerjung (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Richtig Kai.

Ich mag das Boot von Innen her verstärken. Ich denke, dass dies die beste Lösung ist. 

Außen auflaminieren gibt wahrscheinlich kein so tolles Ergebnis, so dass dann alles wirklich glatt ist. Wäre eine Überlegung wert, aber ich denke, dass von Innen 1-2 Lagen Gewebe ausreichend sind.

Ein Vergleich mit Volkers Boot ist Käse. Ich werde niemals solche Belastungen haben. Das Boot wird nur zum Angeln auf dem Edersee oder vergleichbaren Gewässern verwendet. Meerwassertauglich muss es nicht sein. Es muss auch nur den Belastungen eines E-Motors standhalten (Minn-Kota Traxxis 45). Von daher meine ich, dass es so passen sollte.

Bin halt ziemlich akribisch und genau - verzeiht 

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn die Temperaturen steigen und ich mit dem eigentlichen "Aufbau" beginnen kann. 

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*



anglerjung schrieb:


> Außen auflaminieren gibt wahrscheinlich kein so tolles Ergebnis, so dass dann alles wirklich glatt ist. Wäre eine Überlegung wert, aber ich denke, dass von Innen 1-2 Lagen Gewebe ausreichend sind.




Ich verstehe dich jetzt aber richtig....?

Schäden (Risse und Löcher) von Aussen- wie besprochen- laminieren und von Innen bloß verstärken.

Dann isset richtig!


----------



## anglerjung (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Japp, von Innen insgesamt den Boden verstärken.

Werd mal eine Zeichnung machen, wenn ich mit dem Schleifen fertig bin... Bilder sagen ja mehr als 1000send Worte.

Bis denne,
Boris


----------



## volkerm (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Boris,

Glasfaser hat die Stärken im Zugbereich.
So würde ich bei Verstärkungen ran gehen.
Im Innenbereich des Rumpfes hast Du weitgehend Druckbelastung auf dem Laminat.
Denk das so mal durch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## heinmama (19. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo,

ich verstehe eigentlich nicht warum man den Boden des Bootes unbedingt verstärken muß#c#c? Ich will nicht klugsche...., aber wenn man begehbare Flächen schaffen will, so würde ich Auflagepunkte an den Seiten schaffen und in der Mitte  einen Steg laminieren  der das Gräting unterstützt. An den Seiten würde ich Auflagen schaffen die die Kräfte in den Seitenwand übertrtagen. Grätings haben ebenfalls
den Vorteil das man nicht auf der eigentlichen Außenhaut läuft und eine rutschhemmende Oberfläche haben. Wenn man auf der eigentlich Außenhaut läuft kann es auch zu Rissen führen da die Belastung ja zweiseitig ist. Einmal den Wasserdruck von unten der großflächig absorbiert wird, und von oben punktuell den Druck den man durch sein Körpergewicht einbringt.

Das Gräting verteilt den Druck gleichmäßig und schützt die Beschichtung des Bodens auch noch.

Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt und ich freue mich schon auf Deine neuen Foto´s. 


Schönes Wochenende .

Heiko


Hab noch was vergessen:

Wenn man Verstärkungen einlaminiert sollte man darauf achten das man keine harten Punkte in die vorhanden Konstruktion einbringt. An den harten Punkten entstehen ansonsten wieder neue Spannnungen und Risse.


----------



## anglerjung (20. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Nabend allerseits.

Nach dem schönen Tag gestern nun wieder ein paar Bilder meines Fortschrittes.

Zum einen habe ich erst einmal die alten Reparaturstellen freigeschliffen. Und zum anderen habe ich den Fischkasten aufgemacht.

Die alten Reparaturstellen wurden . wie bereits erwähnt - einfach großflächig überlaminiert. Nicht gerade sorgfältig... ich habe beim Schleifen nicht nur die alte Farbe entdeckt, sondern auch noch Schmutz. Da wurde wohl beim Angeln nebenbei mal schnell ein wenig Glasfaser draufgepappt und gut #q

Wie ich schon gesehen hatte... der Fischkasten war pitschnass und heraus kam kein Brett mehr, sondern nur noch Spähne, wobei Torf wohl eine noch bessere Beschreibung wäre. Seht ihr an den Bildern. Ebenso habe ich mal den Stringer geöffnet. ein solides Stück Massivholz, doch auch nass. Der kommt dann demnächst raus!

Die beiden letzten Bilder zeigen einmal das Boot, wie es momentan ausschaut und einmal habe ich versucht euch ein Bild zu machen, wie ich mir eine mögliche Laminierung vorstelle.

Hierzu sehr gerne wieder Tips und Anregungen von euch!!!

Die rot unterlegte Fläche ist im Bereich, wo die Ruderdollen sitzen. Ich dachte mir, dass eine Verstärkung der Wand nicht schaden kann und würde die Glasfasern über den Boden überlappen.

Die blau unterlegten Flächen solten zur Stabilisierung der Kante von Seitenwand zum Bootsboden dienen.

Die orange unterlegte Fläche ist schließlich der komplette Boden, den ich einfach zur Sicherheit noch mal ein wenig verstärken wollte.

Alle Risse und Löcher im Boden/Seitenwand werden natürlich vorher laminiert.

Ach ja, Heiko erwähnte Grätings... ich hatte vor, wenn das Boot dann mal soweit fertig ist, Bodenroste einzulegen. So sollte das Körpergewicht großflächig verteilt werden.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Kommentare und bedanke mich schon jetzt dafür.

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Passt scho- hatt´ich mir glatt gedacht, daß da nur noch Kompost drin ist.

Über den Holzersatz hatten wir ja schon geschnackt-gelle?
Mach keinen Panzerkreuzer davon.:m


----------



## husky (21. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

was ich dir sehr empfehlen kann zum kastenbauen etc. ist alu dibond, das bekommst du bei jedem werbetechniker etc. das ist beidseitiges alu und in der mitte ein kunststoffkern, das material ist super zu bearbeiten, hält sehr viel aus und zu 100% wasserbeständig. ich hab aus dem zeug in meinem 420er Kraller den kompletten Boden gemacht und in meinem 2. boot den ganzen kasten aus "Alucore" das ist ein ähnliches material komplett aus alu mit wabenstegen und das ist noch stabiler und ebenfalls extrem leicht.

falls du noch tipps bzgl. epoxy etc. benötigst kann ich dir nur den bootsservice behnke empfehlen, beim denen kaufen wir schon seit jahren unser material und sind sehr zufrieden, vorallem bauen und restaurieren die auch selber und stehen dir auch nach dem 100sten anruf mit fragennoch nett zur verfügung.

also weiterhin viel erfolg.


----------



## heinmama (21. März 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Boris,

Deinen Plan den Boden komblett zu laminieren finde ich gut da Du dann einen guten Untergrund für Deine Aufbauten hast. Das Gewebe sollte man ca 5-10cm durch die Ecke laminieren. Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen das die Oberfläche wirklich fettfrei sein sollte um einen 100 %wasserdichten Anschluß an das bestehende Gewebe zu bekommen. An den Rändern sollte man zu gleich auch Auflagen für die Grätings schaffen. Den Stringer(mittelträger) sollte man dann nach den Seiten auflagen gestalten, so das ein eben Boden entsteht. Da Du Deine Ruderdollen verstärken möchtest,solltest Du Prüfen ob ein Ober und Unterlager besteht. Die meisten gekauften Einsätze haben nur ein Oberlager und nudeln irgendwann aus, da die Oberfläche des Decks die Kräfte nicht aufnehmen kann. 

Aus dem Bug könnte man mittels eine 20 Liter kanister wieder ein Auftribstank herstellen. Dadrüber könnte man einen Stauraum kreieren mit Süll und Deckel.Im Heckk muß man ebenfalls Auftrieb kreieren, ich denke50 Liter reichen..


Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt.

Gruß Heiko.


----------



## heinmama (2. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo Boris,

hier die Auswahlhilfen hinsichtlich Deines Gewebes im PDF Format.

Ansonsten mal unter
www.hp-textiles.com
http://www.vonderlinden.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=77&Itemid=94

Das pdf mit den Verstärkungsfasern kann ich nicht hochladen da es zu groß ist. Siehe daher hier:

http://www.hp-textiles.com/proddat/Uebersicht_Verstaerkungsfasern.pdf

Gruß Heiko


----------



## teddy- (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

hallo leute

ich habe heute mitbekommen das mein polyesterharz nach drei jahren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist wie sieht es da mit dem härter aus kann ich den auch weg hauen oder ist der noch gut 

und was würdet ihr nehmen ich habe ein etwas größeres loch im boden über diese stelle laufen auch etwa die räder vom trailer soll ich da lieber poly oder epox nehmen epoxid ist ja dehnbarer were das besser

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## anglerjung (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo alle zusammen,

letztes Wochenende hatte ich es leider nicht mehr geschafft Bilder einzustellen, aber gestern war ja wieder Top-Wetter um weiterzumachen.

Bild Boot Ganzansicht zeigt den momentanen Stand der Dinge.

Die Stringer hatte ich letztes Mal schon geöffnet, da wie beim Fischkasten der Verdacht nahe lag, dass auch diese nass sind. Japp, das ist auch so (siehe Bild: Stringer). Natürlich ordentlich plan geschliffen 

Das "Spiegelbrett" war auch leicht angegammelt und wurde ebenfalls entfernt. Hier habe ich von oben her das GFK mit meinem Dremel geöffnet und seitlich die "Haltetaschen" auch aufgeschliffen (siehe Bilder: Spiegelbrett).


@ Volker
Hier kannst du auch sehen, wie dick bzw. dünn das ganze Laminat ist. An der oberen Kante siehst du, dass es auch nicht überall gleichmäßig dick ist. Daher hatte ich mal so grob 3-4 mm angegeben ;-) 
Nach meinem Schleifen kann es nun hier und da auch mal nur 2 mm stark sein, daher möchte ich ja auch den Boden insgesamt verstärken.


Den Fischkasten hatte ich ja schon entfernt und nun habe ich dort auch alles ordentlich blank geschliffen.
Nun kann man auch deutlich den darunterliegenden Schaden sehen, wo vorher einfach "drübergepappt" wurde (letzten Bilder). Keine Ahnung, was dort geschehen ist! Aber das GFK ist dort OK, d.h. stabil. Ob da mal jemand einen dicken Fisch gefangen hat und vor Freude einen unbedachten Sprung gemacht hat??? Jedenfalls ein schöner Riss #q

Habe den auch noch mal ganz nah abgelichtet, dann solltet ihr das gut erkennen können.


Weiteres Vorgehen:

Ich werde - wenn ich nicht wieder Ewigkeiten im Büro sitze - nun auch abends immer mal am Boot werkeln können.

Als nächstes werde ich noch hinten das GFK entfernen, dort soll ja eine Sitzbank hin. Das gleich vorne... hier möchte ich einen Auftriebskörper einbauen. Stauraum bringt da nicht wirklich etwas, da 1. zu klein und 2. durch die Bootsform ja noch oben zur Spitze laufend dies wenig Sinn macht.

Hier hatte ich mir gedacht einen Styrodurblock einzupassen und dann mit Glasfaser überlaminieren. Habe schon Wobbler aus Styrodur gebaut und muss sagen, dass die schwimmen und mit dem Epoxid super hart sind. Sollte als Auftriebskörper gut funktionieren, da Styrodur leicht ist, Auftrieb hat und auch kein Wasser aufnimmt, wie z.B. Bauschaum oder Ähnliches.

Den Fischkasten mag ich auf jeden Fall wieder aufbauen und bin noch am Überlegen, was ich als Material verwenden soll.

1. Mein Vater hat mir ein paar Siebdruckplatten organisiert, ca. 10 mm stark (siehe Bild).

2. Dann wäre noch die Variante mit Pertinaxplatten, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, ob die wasserfest sind.

3. der Tip von husky mit dem Aluverbundplatten siehe hier:
http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de...tPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/06-1250-230-4

Habe schon im Internet geschaut und 4 mm scheint das stärkste zu sein. Was meint ihr, ist das ausreichend??? Also eine Pertniaxplatte habe ich auch hier rumliegen und die ist nicht dicker, scheint aber ausreichend zu sein. Habe die mal quergestellt und mich draufgesetzt... nichts passiert. Kommt ja auch noch eine Sitzbank drüber ;-)


----------



## anglerjung (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Weitere Bilder:


----------



## anglerjung (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Und nochmal Bilder.

So, dann bin ich mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt.

Sonnige Grüße,
Boris


----------



## anglerjung (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

@ Stephan

So altes Polyesterharz würde ich nicht mehr verwenden. Zu deinem Loch fehlen Bilder um was sagen zu können. Prinzipiell kannst du beides - Epoxid oder Polyesterharz verwenden. 
Hier gilt jedoch: 
Polyester auf Polyester = OK
Epoxid auf Polyester = OK
Polyester auf Epoxid = hält nicht

Wofür dud dich entscheidest ist deine Sache und kommt drauf an, was du wie reparieren möchtest. So kannst du meines Wissens nach keinen Gelcoat auf Epoxid aufbringen. Lackierst du eh drüber, dann kannst du ruhig Epoxid verwenden. Da ist es eher eine Glaubensfrage, was nun wirklich besser ist... Epoxid hat wohl eine bessere Klebekraft, aber die Boote sind normalerweise aus Polyester und fallen ja auch nicht auseinander. 

Da musst du mal ein wenig recherchieren und dir deine eigene Meinung bilden. Epoxid ist teurer, aber bei kleineren Reparaturen kommt da nun wirklich keine riesige Summe auf, die dich wirtschaftlich in den Ruin reißem wird.

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Die Nahbilder zeigen eigentlich deutlich, daß Du auf die letzten Zehntel pfeiffen solltest und noch gröber (und größer) ausschneidest:

Nur so schaffst Du eine dauerhafte und solide Basis für viele Jahre. 
Vor allem- schaffe gerade Linien und glatte Pässe, wo das neue Material gut anhaften kann und Du Dir nicht beim laminieren und schleifen die Haut von den Fingern schrappst.

Die Siebdruckplatten funzen schon ne Weile, wenn man sie sich richtig mit Lack vollsaugen lässt.


----------



## teddy- (3. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

danke erstmal 

man liest immer das epoxid flexibeler ist deshalb wollte ich es nehmen weil die stelle doch mehr beansprucht wird weil es immer wieder auf den trailer gezogen wird 

ich kann gar nicht sagen ob es aus polyester oder epoxid ist es ist ein alter dreikieler von der wasserwacht

es muß auch nicht schön aussehn muß nur dicht sein 

fotos hab ich grad nicht parat


----------



## guese1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Woran erkenne ich ob der Untergrund epoxi ist oder nicht?


----------



## toschi. (19. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Da werden Erinnerungen wach |rolleyes Hatte 2009/2010 auch mein Schreff Boot ein wenig aufgearbeitet.Allerdings war die Grundsubstanz bei mir um einiges besser.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt.Was man bei solchen Vorhaben meiner Meinung nach unbedingt beachten sollte:

1. Die Zeit ist ein Dieb |supergri in der Regel dauern alle Arbeiten um einiges länger als man gedacht hat.

2. Die Kosten, da kommt schnell eine beachtliche Summe zusammen.Viele Kleinteile wie Schrauben,Schaniere,Schleifpapier usw gehen ins Geld |uhoh:
Ganz zu Schweigen von der Farbe, den Siebdruckplatten usw
Ruckzuck ist der "Bändel teurer wie der Sack" ,
also aufpassen.

3. Das handwerkliche Geschick/Werkzeug.Vieles sieht einfacher aus wie es ist. Z.B. das saubere Laminieren.Und nur mit nen Fuchsschwanz und einem Schraubenzieher braucht man erst gar nicht anfangen.


Es besteht also immer die Gefahr das trotz guter und teurer Werkstoffe das Ergebnis totale Schei**e ist.



Verfaulter Heckspiegel #d


















Altanstriche entfernen






Schleifen






Farbe 







Ergebnis












Gruß Thorsten


----------



## heinmama (20. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Hallo,

ist echt gut gelungen Dein Projekt. 

GR.

Heinmama


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Moin Boris,

lass den Schaum weg, und mach als Auftriebskörper einfach einen luftgefüllten Raum.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## raym (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

hallo,

das mit dem schaum würde mich mal int.
kann mann bauschaum unter den siebdruckplatten einbringen?

ich habe ein altes ankerboot ersteigert was ich seit einiger zeit nun auch habe...
alles abgeschliffen und neu aufgebaut aber der boden fühlt sich sehr weich an.
dann wünsche ich mir auch einen ebenen boden..
und wenn ich alleine mit meinem aussenborder (original war es mal ein tümmler im boot) draussen bin ist das boot vorne zu weit aus dem wasser :-(


----------



## HansenFlash (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Restauration / Neuaufbau eines GFK-Angelbootes (Schreff-Boot)*

Moin,
würde vom Bauschaum abraten, irgendwo dringt Wasser ein, das Zeug saugt sich voll und fängt an zu gammeln.

Bau mir selbst grad eine Anka2 um, kenne das Problem mit dem Boden. Habe bei meinem eine 15mm Siebdruckplatte als Boden eingepasst, bin sehr zufrieden mit der Lösung. 

Um den Bug runter zu bekommen musst du den Schwerpunkt halt weiter nach vorn bringen, Sitz weiter vor + Pinnenverlängerung. Hab bei mir 2 100A Batterien vorn drin, bringt auch einiges.

MfG HansenFlash |wavey:


----------

